# Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2014)

*Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV​*_*Das Ziel ist der Fisch....*_​
Wir waren wieder mal unterwegs für AnglerboardTV, diesmal bei der Firma Balzer.

Markus Eilbert vom Marketing und Willi Frosch, der für Balzer  als "Angelbotschafter" unterwegs ist, erzählten von der Firma und zeigten einige der neuen Produkte, die Balzer für 2014 im Programm hat.

Das Gesamtprogramm findet ihr im aktuellen Katalog:
http://www.balzer.de/katalog/de/index.html

*Und hier das Video, viel Spaß dabei:*


[youtube1]ueW1c26aZsc[/youtube1]


----------



## Seele (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*

Telekolleg Intro rockt


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*

Und die Outtakes - es ist doch jedes mal was, was Franz da findet im Material....
;-)))


----------



## Kunze (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*

Hallo!
Sehr informativ.
Dankeschön. :m #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*

Danke ;-)


----------



## Purist (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*

Wie immer: Schön von euch gemacht. Über die gezeigten Waren schweige ich, weil ich das Produktplacement, in eurem Interesse, nicht versauen will. |rolleyes


----------



## Allrounder27 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*

Sehe ich ausnahmsweise mal genauso. Habs auch angeschaut. Wenn ich in Norge Angeln würde, dann würde ich mit einige Sachen von Balzer mal genauer anschauen.

Aber bis auf ein paar Spirolinos habe ich von denen garnichts. Letztlich ist es auch nurnoch eine Firma, welche Made in China Produkte hier verkauft. Und sowas versuche ich zu vermeiden wo es nur geht.

Was ich persönlich für ein 60 Jahre altes Familienunternehmen eher traurig finde, das nichts mehr aus heimischen Gefilden kommt.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*



> Sehe ich ausnahmsweise mal genauso. Habs auch angeschaut. Wenn ich in Norge Angeln würde, dann würde ich mit einige Sachen von Balzer mal genauer anschauen.



Das kann ich durchaus empfehlen. Die 71° North-Serie ist sehr breit aufgestellt, und vor allem bei den Ruten ist das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bemerkenswert. 

Bei den Matze Koch Ruten sind aber auch ein paar sehr schöne Stöckchen dabei


----------



## Kaka (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*

Schönes Video. Danke dafür #6

Ich hatte neulich bei der Suche nach einer Rute fürs leichte Spinnfischen auf Barsch und Forelle auch die MK Barschpeitsche 2,35 m (8-23 g) in der Hand. Machte auf mich einen sehr guten Eindruck und kam unter die Top 2. Letztendlich ist es aber eine Daiwa R'Nessa Jiggerspin (2,40 m, 2-15 g) geworden.


----------



## Purist (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Aber bis auf ein paar Spirolinos habe ich von denen garnichts.



Ich habe zwei Hakenpäckchen, einmal original Balzer Camtec von vor über 20 Jahren (Fertigvorfächer) und ein Päckchen lose Owner Haken, eine Spontanmitbestellung im Onlinehandel. Ergebnis: Die Owner Teile fallen erstaunlich winzig aus und sind identisch mit denen, die Balzer damals unter eigenem Namen verkaufte.
Braucht man diesen japan- und Markenhype, bei den überzogenen Preisen? Ich verzichte gerne darauf.

Zu MK-Stöcken: Balzer hat wahrlich hübschere Ruten im Programm, bei denen man absurde Namenserfindungen eines MK nicht mitbezahlen muss. 



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Was ich persönlich für ein 60 Jahre altes Familienunternehmen eher traurig finde, das nichts mehr aus heimischen Gefilden kommt.



Das würde ich Balzer noch nicht einmal vorwerfen, das machen inzwischen (fast) alle so. Früher hat's auch niemanden gestört, als die noch Mitchell Rollen im Programm hatten..


----------



## Stefff (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*

Also, dann mal´n Komentar,  

a la   
Frederik Freiherr von Furchensumpf!

Freundlich, freundlich, freundlich, 
wer freundlich ist kommt weiter!!

Nett, unterhaltsames Filmchen!

Ich denke wir müssen hier auch nicht Pro und Contra Balzer diskutieren.
Es gibt viele Hersteller und Vertrieber, und alle werden ihre "Gegner" und "Anhänger" haben!
Und auch keiner der Hersteller und Vertieber hat nur ausnahmslos "Gute Ware" auch wenn sie es gern hätten!
Es gibt immer was, was ein anderer besser macht oder löst!
Und dann sind da ja auch noch persönliche Vorlieben und geschmäcker!
Soviel ist uns wohl allen klar, denke ich!!

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*



Stefff schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Hersteller und Vertrieber, und alle werden ihre "Gegner" und "Anhänger" haben!



Eben, deswegen gibts von der Sorte ja auch nicht nur ein Video sondern mehrere von mehreren Großhändlern/Herstellern, wie z. B.:
Zebco - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3V...dFjovyGzAnT3kXR--6_9Xe&feature=c4-overview-vl

Royber Jig - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUP_-jtZHmQ&list=PL3T9cRORYUFdFjovyGzAnT3kXR--6_9Xe

Shimano - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArD4jgDW7Vo&list=PL3T9cRORYUFdFjovyGzAnT3kXR--6_9Xe

Oder auch von Händlern wie Bode:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQf_9jFnEoA&list=PL3T9cRORYUFdFjovyGzAnT3kXR--6_9Xe

Oder Messen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG_U1M1Wy3g&list=PL3T9cRORYUFdFjovyGzAnT3kXR--6_9Xe

Neben allem anderem:
https://www.youtube.com/user/AnglerboardTV?feature=watch


----------



## Stefff (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*

@thomas

Weiß ich doch!
Hab mit dem Video auch kein problem!



War auch nicht auf´s Video oder Balzer bezogen!

Grüßle


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*

Schon klar, habs nur gleich zur Eigenwerbung genutzt..
;-))))))


----------



## Stefff (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schon klar, habs nur gleich zur Eigenwerbung genutzt..
> ;-))))))




Davon bin fast ausgegangen!!


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*



Stefff schrieb:


> Also, dann mal´n Komentar,
> 
> a la
> Frederik Freiherr von Furchensumpf!
> ...


|good:|good:|good:
So sieht das aus!!!
Jeder Hersteller hat seine Highlights! !!.. aber ebenso auch seine Fehlgriffe!
Um mal bei Balzer zu bleiben. ... mir gefallen, zumindest die "High end" Rutenserien ganz gut!!


----------



## Siever (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*

Thomas, Franzl... #6  Eure Videos sind wirklich der Hammer! Ein richtig guter Zeitvertreib. Das "von Anglern für Angler" wird bei euren Videos deutlicher, als bei vielen vielen anderen Leuten. Danke dafür!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*

Denk dran - für was angelpraktisches sind Kati und Du auch noch dran mit auf Video gebannt werden ;-)


----------



## Grundel-Ralle (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*

Gute Info, hilfreich. Habe in Feeder-Rute von Balzer und bin echt zufrieden mit ihr. Werde mir mal Matzes Ruten näher anschauen.


----------



## Oaktree (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Video: Balzer Produktneuheiten 2014 - AnglerboardTV*

Das Geraschel am Mikrofon muss aufhören. Entweder rausschneiden oder anderweitig unterbinden. Das ist wirklich störend und wertet das sonst recht informative Video leider ab.

MfG


----------

